# Nano spinning wheel :)



## cat_woman

I've seen a few posts about this and wanted to show off my new Nano. It's quite an amazing miniature spinning wheel. I love it!


----------



## run4fittness

I know of a lady with one of these, she loves it!


----------



## farrieremily

Love it!
I got my two and sat long enough to spin a couple yards. My 11yo was giving the second one a try but needs more practice drafting.


----------



## cat_woman

It takes a little fiddling with it to work out some of the noise issues, but once you get it set it is really quiet. It's going to be a great traveling companion.


----------



## Nanamel14

Love it...☺


----------



## gardenpoet

Traveling! What a great idea. I have a little original Eel and haven’t had time to learn on it yet, but maybe I can take it with me on an imminent trip.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

It's adorable!

Hazel


----------



## Cdambro

I have mine but in charcoal and cream. Really like the purple.


----------



## cat_woman

gardenpoet said:


> Traveling! What a great idea. I have a little original Eel and haven't had time to learn on it yet, but maybe I can take it with me on an imminent trip.


I'm not familiar with the original eel, but the Nano package I bought came with an USB power adapter cord so I can either plug it into a computer or a battery for power. I already had a few backup batteries to use with my cell phone that work great. I think the next time I have to fly somewhere, this baby will get a view from the window seat. I'm trying to talk hubby in to taking a road trip somewhere before I go back to work so I can spin in the car. ????


----------



## Judyannm

I love mine also!


----------



## cat_woman

I have my Nano packed in a lunch bag I no longer use and it is the perfect size. The main compartment fits the wheel and all the tools I need, and the other compartment meant for a thermos or canned drink fits a full braid of fibre. It's a Thermos brand lunch bag I bought at Walmart a few years ago, but I'm sure they're still available and other brands that are similar.

Here's a couple pictures:


----------



## lindasuejensen

Love it! Where in the world can I get one????


----------



## cat_woman

lindasuejensen said:


> Love it! Where in the world can I get one????


You can pre-order the spinning wheel from dreamingrobots.com. I got the lunch bag from Walmart. ????


----------



## mama879

Cool bag will have to look into one for mine. Still have not even tried mine yet. Maybe this weekend when I am home finally.


----------



## sbeth53

Mine is charcoal and ivory and I love it! I've been lucky that I am not experiencing the issues that some are.


----------



## Lizeard

I’ve just ordered mine.....so pleased to hear such great comments about it!
It was running through my mind that it might be easily broken, being plastic. I guess keeping it out of the sun would be the way to go, so it doesn’t get brittle. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## cat_woman

I wouldn't want to abuse it, but I think it's a little sturdier than what it looks. I pulled it off the table a couple times trying to get use to a forward draft rather than the long draw I'm use to doing with my big wheels. I've got a setup now that I can do my long draw if I want and don't have to worry about pulling it off the table.


----------



## pgf

cat_woman said:


> I wouldn't want to abuse it, but I think it's a little sturdier than what it looks. I pulled it off the table a couple times trying to get use to a forward draft rather than the long draw I'm use to doing with my big wheels. I've got a setup now that I can do my long draw if I want and don't have to worry about pulling it off the table.


Would you please explain the setup you made. Thank you, pgf


----------



## Susiebere

I love mine too - it's purple - but I'm having some of the issues others are having. For instance I can spin for exactly 10 mins and then it stops. I switch to my eel wheel for half an hour or so and the Nano is ready to go again - for 10 mins! There is no apparent overheating so it's a bit of a mystery ???? The lunch bag idea looks great I must go in search of one.


----------



## Cdambro

sbeth53 said:


> Mine is charcoal and ivory and I love it! I've been lucky that I am not experiencing the issues that some are.


I am not having problems, either. Spins great.


----------



## henhouse2011

Mine is on order too. Next ones are due in September and it depends how many orders are ahead of me before mine ship. Purple of course. Do you have to clamp it down? That might be a problem when traveling. I want to take it to my spinning group.


----------



## cat_woman

pgf said:


> Would you please explain the setup you made. Thank you, pgf


I have a silicone pad I put it on so it doesn't slide around. I also put a clip on the table in front of the machine so it can't slide past it. I'll ppost a photo of it tomorrow.

I suppose you could also use a mouse pad to set it on so it doesn't move around on the table too. My clip wouldn't stop it from getting pulled off the table but the mouse pad may absorb more of the vibration noise than the thin silicone pad.


----------



## cat_woman

Susiebere said:


> I love mine too - it's purple - but I'm having some of the issues others are having. For instance I can spin for exactly 10 mins and then it stops. I switch to my eel wheel for half an hour or so and the Nano is ready to go again - for 10 mins! There is no apparent overheating so it's a bit of a mystery ???? The lunch bag idea looks great I must go in search of one.


I wonder if you have your tension too high and causing the motor to work too hard and overheat. Maybe check out the threads on Ravelry 
https://www.ravelry.com/groups/electric-eel-wheel
What I did for my tension was to take the elastic cord out of the slot on one side and then just lay it in the groove on the bobbin and put the end back in the slot with as little tension as I could get and then made minute adjustments from there. If that doesn't work, you may have a faulty motor. The developer will replace the motor if it's defective.


----------



## Susiebere

Thank you for your suggestions. I have tried them all but am beginning to think I have a faulty motor. This happened to me with my eel wheel 5 which was very problematic but is now in daily use with no problems at all so I'm hoping to get there with my nano. I'm also keeping a close eye on the Ravelry discussions thread - many innovative ideas there!


----------



## Cdambro

henhouse2011 said:


> Mine is on order too. Next ones are due in September and it depends how many orders are ahead of me before mine ship. Purple of course. Do you have to clamp it down? That might be a problem when traveling. I want to take it to my spinning group.


I do not have to clamp it down when spinning. If you look at the picture of the one posted in this thread, at each corner are holes.....I saw someone who got those suction cups that have little nobs or whatever they are called. She put them through the holes and suctioned it to the table. I thought that was a great idea. I believe the holes also allow for screws to be put into wood or something and you could anchor the Nano on that. 
The suction cups will be what I get just for extra stability but truthfully, so far I haven't needed to use anything.


----------



## Susiebere

I've used the non slip mat I received with EEW5 and it doesn't slip at all.


----------



## cat_woman

I tried to find section cups at the dollar store three other night when I was out but they didn't have any. I'm going to try Walmart or home Depot today. I do have it on a silicone nay and put a clip on the table in front of the Nano so it can't slide off the table but I think the suction cups will work nicely.


----------



## mama879

The motor on mine keeps over heating. I tried loosening the tension had to wait till it cooled down to see if it works. I guess I am a old fool I like my wheel better but in a pinch or traveling I guess this will do.


----------



## cat_woman

mama879 said:


> The motor on mine keeps over heating. I tried loosening the tension had to wait till it cooled down to see if it works. I guess I am a old fool I like my wheel better but in a pinch or traveling I guess this will do.


There were some posts on Ravelry about overheating. There could be a few with faulty motors. If you have worked through the tips in those threads and the ones the developer suggests, I would contact him to let him know. If it's a faulty motor, he's said he'll replace them. I hope it gets figured out for you. They're so much fun to use. I've added a couple felt washers to mine and it is virtually silent now. I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## Reba1

I love mine. I've spun several bobbins with no overheating. I haven't used it on the battery pack yet, just a quick test with it. I know some people with overheating issues were using it with a 12V pack and were not using the step down cable Maurice offered. He said you have to use a step down to 9V if your battery pack is higher than 9V. 

I have mine on a little piece of non-slip mat (I have rolls of it here). I was having horrible issues with the first 2 bobbins. Ready to toss my little grape out the window. But it wasn't the spinner, it was misbehaving fiber! I switched fibers and it is spinning like a dream with no snags or tangles. 

I saw many of them at the Michigan Fiber Festival last weekend, being used by vendors in their booths while waiting for customers, participants during their free time, and kids!


----------



## cat_woman

I haven't had much of a chance to play with mine the last couple days. Busy with other fun stuff before I go back to work on Monday.


----------



## cat_woman

I finally had a chance today to take the Nano out for a little while and plied the singles I spun. I had some Malabrigo merino sitting in my stash for 3 or 4 years. Some sections seemed to be felted a little so it was difficult to draft at those points so my yarn isn't consistent. Not terrible, but certainly not my best. I'm still really pleased with it and I love the colors. I still need to wash it but wanted to share a couple pics of it.


----------



## mama879

cat_woman said:


> I finally had a chance today to take the Nano out for a little while and plied the singles I spun. I had some Malabrigo merino sitting in my stash for 3 or 4 years. Some sections seemed to be felted a little so it was difficult to draft at those points so my yarn isn't consistent. Not terrible, but certainly not my best. I'm still really pleased with it and I love the colors. I still need to wash it but wanted to share a couple pics of it.


I really like the colors and the yarn is very nice. Your spinning is just what hand spun should look like in my opinion. I like the thick and thin. 
I have a new motor coming for mine it was mailed out already. I only got to play for a little while and I was not sure I liked it. But I will try it after the new motor comes. See if I can get used to it.


----------



## cat_woman

mama879 said:


> I really like the colors and the yarn is very nice. Your spinning is just what hand spun should look like in my opinion. I like the thick and thin.
> I have a new motor coming for mine it was mailed out already. I only got to play for a little while and I was not sure I liked it. But I will try it after the new motor comes. See if I can get used to it.


I wasn't sure I would like it at first either. It looked like, and felt like, a toy when I took it out of the box. The thing that synched the deal for me was being able to spin while my hubby watched TV and he didn't have to turn up the volume or, when he dozed off, it didn't disturb him. I'll still use my big wheels for my major projects but this little wheel is a lot of fun.


----------



## cat_woman

vonknit said:


> The price for the Nano is $80.00 - $110.00US, which is $99 to $134 to us. So it is a very expensive little toy! All the extra parts you will need are extra as well. I can't justify it, however nice they are.


Yeah, anything to do with this hobby is expensive. I think tho when you compare it to a full size spinning wheel which costs around $500-$600 US at the lower end, these little machines are a very good deal.


----------

